# Watching old Disney movies



## biscuitfister (Dec 1, 2016)

Just got done watching Fox and the Hound and my god I forgot how sad that movie was! Next time I watch it I'll make sure to take the onoins out of my pocket. Gonna watch robin hood to cheer me up


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 1, 2016)

Onions? There's ninjas cutting onions!

Disney is best. <3


----------



## JoeStrike (Dec 2, 2016)

_for a lot of Gen-Xers and older millenials like myself, there's a lot of fond nostalgia in revisiting some of the animated movies and shows we grew up with. _

That applies to baby-boomers as well too, you know, which is why I have all sorts of Looney Tunes and Max Fleischer box sets lying around here (along with my Disney DVD's, of course)


----------



## Foxsh (Dec 2, 2016)

Fox and the Hound is horribly sad.  There is always heaps of onions around when I watch it.


----------



## AdelynBlair (Jan 31, 2017)

If you wanna talk about sad then let me tell you that Homeward Bound messed me up as a kid. I couldn't watch it and I still refuse to!


----------



## MissKittyMouse (Feb 1, 2017)

AdelynBlair said:


> If you wanna talk about sad then let me tell you that Homeward Bound messed me up as a kid. I couldn't watch it and I still refuse to!



Oh, don't worry. It has a happy ending, so it's okay.


----------



## AdelynBlair (Feb 1, 2017)

MissKittyMouse said:


> Oh, don't worry. It has a happy ending, so it's okay.



Yes, I know it has a happy ending but certain scenes make me bawl.


----------

